

From the co-creator of OpenSSH: Dsniff 3000. (Now go change your password.) - jm3
http://dsniff.org

======
swolchok
The page is content-free right now.

~~~
jm3
If a description and links explaining something eg. a new network monitoring
tool [1] don't constitute content, then by that measure sites like Delicious
and Wikipedia are also content-free. :)

[1] <http://monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/>

